# Advice for "green fuzz" algae



## Amy9 (Jul 4, 2012)

Could be due to low CO2 levels. I’d adjust that, keeping an eye on your inhabitants of course, along with manual removal. You should see improvements over time. Do you have a drop checker? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

Amy9 said:


> Could be due to low CO2 levels. I’d adjust that, keeping an eye on your inhabitants of course, along with manual removal. You should see improvements over time. Do you have a drop checker?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks for the reply, and sorry for the late response. Holidays and all that. :redface:

I'm thinking low CO2, too, and maybe a flow problem. Right now I run~3 BPS, but the drop checker on the other side of the tank has never changed from blue. I may bump it to 4 BPS as a test.

Also, a comment elsewhere thought my phosphorus was a bit low, so I may try slowly adding higher doses of a phosphorus supplement to see if that helps.

FWIW, I finally tore out the A. Reineckii as unsalvageable; it just couldn't grow fast enough to compete. I'll try that or another red plant again when I get a better handle on things.

thanks again!


----------



## BigMek (Dec 6, 2016)

Personally I'd add more Amano Shrimp. Not that shrimp will cure the problem, but 3 seems like a small number for a tank that size and more will increase your margin of error.


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

BigMek said:


> Personally I'd add more Amano Shrimp. Not that shrimp will cure the problem, but 3 seems like a small number for a tank that size and more will increase your margin of error.


Yeah, I've been meaning to go to the store to get 7-8 more, plus a few nerites.

Just to update, I've torn the alternanthera out. The other plants don't seem to have much problem, and this will give me peace of mind while I do some research and try again with possibly different red plants.


----------

